# Is recovery possible for all of us?



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

I am asking this because I see so many members on here suffering and saying they've had DP for over 5 years and such, and it makes me wonder how can you be stuck in it so long, there was a way into it, so I truly believe there is a way out of it as well. I've had mine since 8 months ago due to severe trauma from overdosing on a drug I didn't want to do, nearly died and ended up in this state of mind, but what I know is you just can't fear this disorder, you can feed it with thoughts, I know what you feel is unchangeable but you can change your way of thinking always. I think avoiding isolation and forcing yourself in more social situations can help all of us in a way. I'm probably over 50% recovered, but I have no sense of emotion still.

Anyway I am very curious for the ones who've had it several years, there has to be some improvement by then if not fully recovered.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did urs just start going away on its own? When u started noticing it going away how did it happen...like the fog did it just clear up or what


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

It didn't go away, but some of it has improved, I don't feel entirely out of my body anymore. I am just numb emotionally and I still don't feel like the words coming out of my mouth are mine, and I get caught in the trance-like state also.


----------



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

smellie said:


> Why does there have to be improvement? Life is unfair. There's no cosmic force or supernatural being making sure that everyone gets a fair chance.
> 
> I'm coming up to 5 years and in that time my DP has only worsened. It started off bearable, became a struggle and then took over my life.
> 
> ...


Agreed Elliott. Nothing HAS to get better. We're all damned to live our own lives. None of us can acknowledge that our own beliefs are only our beliefs. There is definately a sensation of having to pull ourselves up by our own bootstraps.

To me, DP feels like a complex cocktail of broken spirit, cognitive defunction, and lack of self confidence. I do think it's possible to get out though, and I'd like to imagine that there's a new sense of self once it does happen.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2015)

Mine had gotten better but took an ugly turn this past September, nearly a decade into it it's the worst it's ever been


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2015)

No one else's experience matters but your own.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

lol, i'd hate to be a new DP sufferer and have to read this shit.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

This is an extract from "The six pillars of self esteem" by Nathaniel Branden. Nathaniel was pretty much the seminal psychotherapist in the field of self esteem, and the book is well worth a read. Anyway, I digress --

No One Is Coming

Having worked with people for so many years with the aim of building self-esteem, I have always been on the lookout for decisive moments in psychotherapy, instances when a "click" seems to occur in the client's mind and new forward motion begins.
One of the most important of such moments is when the client grasps that no one is coming. No one is coming to save me; no one is coming to make life right for me; no one is coming to solve my problems. If I don't do something, nothing is going to get better.
The dream of a rescuer who will deliver us may offer a kind of comfort, but it leaves us passive and powerless. We may feel If only I suffer long enough, if only I yearn desperately enough, somehow a miracle will happen, but this is the kind of self-deception one pays for with one's life as it drains away into the abyss of unredeemable possibilities and irretrievable days, months, decades.
Some years ago, in my group therapy room, we hung on the wall a number of sayings that I often found useful in the course of my work. A client made me a gift of several of these sayings done in needlepoint, each with its own frame. One of these was "It isn't what they think; it's what you know." Another was "No one is coming."
One day a group member with a sense of humor challenged me about "No one is coming."
"Nathaniel, it's not true," he said. "You came."
"Correct," I admitted, "but I came to say that no one is coming."
The practice of self-responsibility is the third pillar of self-esteem.


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm doing very well actually for the ones who are curious, I'd say 85% recovered. I am happy to say I'm making progress and recovering one day at a time, it does get better if you believe it does. But it's the lifestyle changes that matters the most.

I had to really open up and find a place where I belonged, I don't think I'm lucky or anything, I think I've worked hard to get to where I'm at, and I won't be satisfied until I fully recover.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

smellie said:


> Reality is a cruel mistress.


maybe for you it is but my reality is getting better progressively. keep that negative bullshit to yourself and quit disheartening impressionable DP newbies.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

NoFluxes said:


> I'm doing very well actually for the ones who are curious, I'd say 85% recovered. I am happy to say I'm making progress and recovering one day at a time, it does get better if you believe it does. But it's the lifestyle changes that matters the most.
> 
> I had to really open up and find a place where I belonged, I don't think I'm lucky or anything, I think I've worked hard to get to where I'm at, and I won't be satisfied until I fully recover.


keep doing your thing man. im at around 30 months nearly and i still have my issues. it's not even DP, i can take dreamland, it doesn't phase me -- it's the anxiety in my eyes, cranium, etc that has gotten 200x worse from the marijuana that im constantly battling. regardless, one day at a time and i am sure i will permanently heal inevitably -- albeit, it may take more time than i would like.

if you think it's over, it's over before it even began. if you think you can beat it, shits going to get much better if it doesn't completely rectify itself. keep your head up and good luck.


----------

